# Holy Clothing is having their big one cent sale....



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 24, 2007)

http://stores.ebay.com/HOLYCLOTHING...QsspagenameZADMEQ3aBQ3aEOIBSAQ3aUSQ3a45QQtZkm

I love this place!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 24, 2007)

I haven't investigated very long, but I don't get it... what's the gist of the sale? They just add $.01 to their prices? 

And yeah, I love their stuff too - I notice there's more sellers (don't know if they're connected with the original holy clothing) selling different styles. This one has great stuff.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 25, 2007)

All clothing marked one cent means the bidding starts at 
$.01


----------



## OperaDiva318 (Mar 26, 2007)

ok, so i'm sure there's probably a thread in here about Holy Clothing's fit that i'm just not finding, but, well...how is it?


----------



## Friday (Mar 26, 2007)

I have one dress and one shirt from them, both in a 2x and have purchased shirts as gifts for my sister and niece in 1x. I'm 5'4" and weigh about 225, but I have no hips or ass because it's all out front. My sis (about the same weight but 2 or 3' taller) and niece on the other hand are classic pears. We all like the way the clothes are cut because from just below the bust on down the flare is cut in such a way that you have the extra room where you need it. I love that the fabric doesn't strain over my bust or belly and my sister was thrilled that the bottom of the shirt accommodated her hips and ass equally as well.

They have a pretty good measurement chart on the site and each individual item has it's own 'will fit x to y' measurements if you scroll down a fair bit after you click on the item of your choice.


----------



## OperaDiva318 (Mar 26, 2007)

ok, thanks, i just wanted to make sure they actually run true to sizes...i know a lot of places sometimes don't...i'm totally getting thier wrap pants, this is very dangerous to my wallet


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 26, 2007)

OperaDiva318 said:


> ok, thanks, i just wanted to make sure they actually run true to sizes...i know a lot of places sometimes don't...i'm totally getting thier wrap pants, this is very dangerous to my *mu*llet



When you misread it this way, it really causes you to question a lot things about the writer, lol.


----------



## OperaDiva318 (Mar 26, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> When you misread it this way, it really causes you to question a lot things about the writer, lol.


 
 gah! no mullets! eek!_:blink: _


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 26, 2007)

I bought myself four tops early last summer from Holy Clothing. Just last night a girl in chat asked me where I got it (was wearing one in my sidebar photo) and it appears she isnt doing that top any more. But I wanted to point something out that might matter to some people. All my tops are made of that lovely "butter soft" viscose that most of her items are made from so this must apply to all those items. These tops have all had to be hand washed and not tumble dryed, as they leach a LOT of dye out, even after four or five washes. They also do shrink somewhat - I havent washed mine in anything hotter than lukewarm water and they have defintely got at least a size smaller. At Christmas I wore my black top out one night and was quite hot in a busy restaurant and I must have perspired a bit. When I got home I took the top off and my arms, belly.. everywhere the top had touched was dark grey. Having said that, I still love these tops, and really enjoy wearing them.. they just require a bit more care than other clothes.

btw if its any help, I am 70" bust, 63" waist, 70" hips standing and more when sitting, and the 5X in the style of top I got, fitted lovely. It was loose to begin with, it isnt now, but still I like the way it fits.


----------



## Friday (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up about the color issues Ruby. My shirt is silver and I haven't noticed any problems but then again I'm not sure they'd be noticable. The wine colored dress is something I'm saving for a special occasion so I'll make sure I wash it before I go.

As an aside, it seems to me that I read somewhere that a vinegar bath can set dye for crafters. Anybody know if I am remembering correctly?


----------



## Donna (Mar 28, 2007)

Vinegar will only "set" dye if it is an acid dye. But it has to be applied and heated gradually, with salt, according to the FAQ here. Guess it depends on the type of fabirc as to what kind of dye they use. Fascinating stuff, really.


----------



## Friday (Mar 29, 2007)

I haven't a clue what kind of dye it is, guess I better go hit Michaels to see if they have the all purpose stuff.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry if I'm bringing up a thread that is several weeks old. Personally, I'm not too thrilled when someone does that. But, I here am new and just couldn't pass up the opportunity to chime in on Holy Clothing.

I LOVE Holy Clothing! I always receive compliments when I wear their stuff. From Gothic Dresses to their funky pants and Renaissance Blouses -- I always feel so pretty. In pants, I wear their 4x's due to my hips and thighs, but the waist is always a tad too big. I wear a 3x in their gothic dresses and blouses. Their blouses always fit nicely and are just the right length.

Give a piece of their clothing a try!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 16, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Give a piece of their clothing a try!



I agree, and don't overlook them if you don't quite fit within their size guidelines--check out the actual garment measurements instead. I'm nowhere near a 5X but I can squeeze into theirs, though it's not as flowy as it's really meant to be. I think I'll have it dry cleaned so it doesn't shrink or run, but it's worth it to me to be able have something with such pretty detailing. It's a rare thing in upper sizes.

Also, I noticed some of the prices on their direct website are better than what they end up going for on ebay, plus you can Google for a $ off code to use there. (Can't use it on ebay.)


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 17, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Also, I noticed some of the prices on their direct website are better than what they end up going for on ebay, plus you can Google for a $ off code to use there. (Can't use it on ebay.)


Yes. Very good point to bring up. I always compare the price on their ebay item to their store item. However, they seem to have more selections in their ebay store and not all of those items are in their regular online store.

You can google a coupon?? What do you type in? "Holy clothing coupon?"


----------



## rainyday (Apr 17, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> You can google a coupon?? What do you type in? "Holy clothing coupon?"



Sorry, thought I'd Googled for it, but it's actually here: http://stores.channeladvisor.com/Holyclothing/Store/Tab.aspx?tabid=1



Holy Clothing said:


> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Promotions:[/FONT]*
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]$10-Off: Purchase any 2 items from the HolyClothing webstore (not ebay store) and get $10-Off at checkout! Just enter coupon code: 8888[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Free Parcel Post with insurance Shipping (to any country)! When you purchase 5 garments or more from the HolyClothing webstore! Please make sure to select Parcel Post with insurance at checkout. Use coupon code: 7777[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you, rainy!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2007)

They do have some lovely outfits. 

I think this one is particularly cool.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-GOTHIC-VE...hZ011QQcategoryZ63880QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 18, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> They do have some lovely outfits.
> 
> I think this one is particularly cool.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-GOTHIC-VE...hZ011QQcategoryZ63880QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


I own that dress! I got it in burgundy and a size 4x. It's too big and will have to have alterations made, but I love it just the same. It's so well made and actually has some weight to it -- not flimsy at all. I took a pic of me in it dressed as the "undead" at a baseball game where our whole haunted crew went to promote our charity haunt.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 18, 2007)

I just received a whole BUNCH of stuff from them, dresses, pants, tops... love it all. I mean, LOVE. This is one of the tops I got - I just adore anything satin. I keep touching myself as I wear it, lol (on the _shirt_, the satin part... you pervs).






The only thing that gave me fits is the 2+ weeks it took to arrive from India.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 18, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I just received a whole BUNCH of stuff from them, dresses, pants, tops... love it all. I mean, LOVE. This is one of the tops I got - I just adore anything satin. I keep touching myself as I wear it, lol (on the _shirt_, the satin part... you pervs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Samantha, that is gorgeous! You are so lucky to have gotten lots of stuff from them.


----------



## irish_redhead (Apr 23, 2007)

I used to swear by Holyclothing - I had a couple of their dresses, and a whole whack of tops - some from the "Romeo & Juliet" collection, and a couple of the satin split sleeve tops. 

I recently ordered 3 more of my favorite tops - the lace up front R&J tops - only to discover they are a far lighter weight rayon than before, and they are about 6 inches shorter (and a lot smaller) than the last ones I bought. Add to that the recent order problems (received a package missing an item, then received the wrong item, then the wrong size), and I'm less than impressed. They've lost my business. 

And yes, the darker colors do run... I've been dyed black, red and purple. My solution was to dry clean the top/dress once, then hang it in the shower and hose it down... after the dry cleaning process, minimal color came out...


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 14, 2007)

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 14, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



I have that one in lime green! I ALWAYS get compliments when i wear it.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay, I think this halter dress is lovely but I'm afraid all my back rollage will be shown. Does anyone who owns this dress have similar issues? Or does it cover enough of your back so no one can see the back fat?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 1, 2007)

I think that's similar to the one BBMe got, yes? Perhaps she'd know.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope this isn't out of turn - but is that the one rainy has in purple?


----------



## rainyday (Jun 1, 2007)

No, the bodice of mine has more frippery on it. I'm pretty sure that's the halter dress BBMe has in white, as Liz said. BTW, be warned that their pink is pretty bright. If you want a softer pink, I'd almost be tempted to buy it in white and dye it yourself. I love the diagonal satin inserts on the skirt of that one.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh, sorry. 

Applause on the use of "frippery", though.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 1, 2007)

I love that word and so rarely get to use it.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay, seeing you lovelies in halter dresses and those with barely there sleeves, my question is: What brassieres are you wearing? I'm a 48DDD and I'm running into trouble finding one that I can wear halters, tubes and other dresses with. Can you help me so I can purchase and wear such Holy Clothing pieces?


----------



## rainyday (Jun 1, 2007)

Mine's not a halter. It has a back that comes high enough to wear a bra. That's the only kind I can do. I always wonder the same thing when I see fat girls wearing halters. No way could I wear one.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 1, 2007)

Rainy, you look GORGEOUS in that dress. HC was made for you, honey.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 7, 2007)

Rainy, the dress fits your figure beautifully! I also like the use of "frippery" 

My halter dress arrived today. I submitted an offer of $19 and it was accepted. Pretty cheap for a dress. On their website, they claim not to use child labor and pay their workers a living wage, including breaks and beverages. Anyway, I'm not sure about the fit. It feels too tight around my torso. I'm very backfat-y and this can affect the fit of any shirt/dress etc. It also hits me at a length that makes it look like an extra long shirt and not a dress. 

Positives about the dress: It is extremely light weight and pretty well constructed considering the low cost. I hope to break it out on Saturday or Sunday. The halter also lifts me up enough that I don't really need a bra. More well endowed types still may want to wear a strapless bra for extra oomph.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 7, 2007)

I just got a halter dress too - LOVE it! It was too big on top, but I criss-crossed the straps and lightly sewed it to the back elastic part - fixed it perfectly, and I can wear it with my racer-back bra, and it doesn't show. YAY! 

Love love love holyclothing lately. I've best-offered on almost everything recently, and haven't paid over $20 for anything, plus I don't have to go through the stress of last-minute bidding. For the style, workmanship and fabric we're getting - that's an awesome deal.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 7, 2007)

Plus, it arrived quickly. I assume that many things are mailed from India to New York. I only waited 6 days. Yippie!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 7, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Okay, seeing you lovelies in halter dresses and those with barely there sleeves, my question is: What brassieres are you wearing? I'm a 48DDD and I'm running into trouble finding one that I can wear halters, tubes and other dresses with. Can you help me so I can purchase and wear such Holy Clothing pieces?



This has been my only problem with the HC dress I purchased........looks like the same one that Rainy has........I wear a casual bra with it but the straps peek out so now I only wear it with a weird crochet shrug type thingie that hides the straps.

I went to Catherine's yesterday to buy a strapless bra so I could wear that and another sundress I have out in public and they didn't HAVE any strapless bras.............none........nada....much less in a 50 or 52C.

SIGH, Kara


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 7, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> This has been my only problem with the HC dress I purchased........looks like the same one that Rainy has........I wear a casual bra with it but the straps peek out so now I only wear it with a weird crochet shrug type thingie that hides the straps.
> 
> I went to Catherine's yesterday to buy a strapless bra so I could wear that and another sundress I have out in public and they didn't HAVE any strapless bras.............none........nada....much less in a 50 or 52C.
> 
> SIGH, Kara


Kara, I found this one:

http://www.mrbra.com/item462379.ctlg

It's expensive, but if I run across anything else, I'll post it for you. I finally found a 4 in 1 bra at Avenue in my size, as well as a new strapless longline on ebay.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 7, 2007)

Kara,

here's another link for the same bra, I think, but cheaper:

http://www.barenecessities.com/Godd...erwire-Bra_product_Goddess689_,search,50C.htm


----------



## rainyday (Jun 7, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> This has been my only problem with the HC dress I purchased........looks like the same one that Rainy has........I wear a casual bra with it but the straps peek out so now I only wear it with a weird crochet shrug type thingie that hides the straps.



Kara, not sure if it will help, but the black version of this bra is what I wear with that dress. It has kind of a modified racer back as you can see from the first link. Smallest size it comes in though is a 50D. (I found it listed in the "big cup bras" section, so I maybe smaller versions of it are over in the regular section.)

50D:
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/orchard-corset/Bras/Big Cup, Full Figure Bras/Elila 1415/

Main link for all sizes:
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/orchard-corset/Bras/Big Cup, Full Figure Bras/Elila 1415/


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, thanks to you both for the links! It would be great to wear these out in public...which I definately canNOT do without some support! Teehee!:doh: 
Hugs, Kara


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 8, 2007)

So for those of your buying stuff from them recently, how are you finding the sizing? I wasn't sure what to think about it after Irish Redhead's post.

I dunno, these days the sizing of clothes I buy through the mail is giving me spielkas--I wish I could just TRY ONE ON. I think I might need to order their stuff through the website first, in case I need to return something. Then eBay for some major discountage. Cause I dunno what's gonna fit!! 

THanks for the halter bra information, too, y'all. May utilize that!!

gimmegimmegimme


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 8, 2007)

Never mind that last posting, I just ordered some stuff!  Will return everything I don't want/that doesn't fit. WE'LL SEE!


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 8, 2007)

I got my dress from them two days ago. I ordered it the Thursday before. It's beautiful...it's a tad too big up top for me, but I have a feeling it will shrink after I wash it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 8, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Okay, I think this halter dress is lovely but I'm afraid all my back rollage will be shown. Does anyone who owns this dress have similar issues? Or does it cover enough of your back so no one can see the back fat?



I just bought the dress you see pictured below, the halter dress? 







It comes up to just an inch shy of my armpits give or take, right across the middle of my back. 

if you have back rolls round the portion of your shoulder blades they may show. I have these tiny little dinner rolls right under my arms above the bra line and they definitley show. You can't see any of the others below that though.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 8, 2007)

Lovvvvvvvve those dresses - I've got two, planning for more. At this rate, it's all I'm going to wear all summer long, lol. And at that price, who can argue?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 8, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Okay, seeing you lovelies in halter dresses and those with barely there sleeves, my question is: What brassieres are you wearing? I'm a 48DDD and I'm running into trouble finding one that I can wear halters, tubes and other dresses with. Can you help me so I can purchase and wear such Holy Clothing pieces?



I haven't worn a halter in a long time. Back in the day I used to use a tube top/bandeau bra and I'm thinking of doing the same. It creates kind of a uniboob look more or less and doesn't really separate the cleavage like some prefer. I'm going to experiment with the tube top and maybe a strappless bra but I have to buy an extender for the strapless. They don't make them in my size.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I haven't worn a halter in a long time. Back in the day I used to use a tube top/bandeau bra and I'm thinking of doing the same. It creates kind of a uniboob look more or less and doesn't really separate the cleavage like some prefer. I'm going to experiment with the tube top and maybe a strappless bra but I have to buy an extender for the strapless. They don't make them in my size.



I have the same problems, Lilly and Arrythmia- I simply "don't do halters" 
and I'm nowhere as big breasted as some of the ladies on the board. I like tank top style dresses instead so those bad boys can be contained


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Okay, I think this halter dress is lovely but I'm afraid all my back rollage will be shown. Does anyone who owns this dress have similar issues? Or does it cover enough of your back so no one can see the back fat?




NOW THIS IS A DREAM!!!! 
*the dress- not the problem you're having- sorry


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 8, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I just bought the dress you see pictured below, the halter dress?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lilly, I bought the same dress a couple days ago. I can't stop shopping at Holy Clothing now...it's an addiction.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 8, 2007)

you guys are making me want to go kill my checking account at holy clothing lol. I have been eying up some of the sun dresses. I have two skirts and LOVE them. I was looking at the babydoll style sundress (just not sure how short it is as i am 5'11") I like the long princess style dresses too. Especially in the bright turquoise. If i have any money left over after my vacation, i'm so buying some dresses


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 19, 2007)

Okay, I am unpacking a huge haul -- will be sending some back, some are great. Will try to post pix, although I don' thave a good cam and all these darkish colors, even the reds, will look like blobs, but I will try!!

Everything I ordered was 5x. Some fits, some borderline, some just not cut right (one halter dress tight in the ass and the boobs). So my question:

Anybody care to comment on how HC clothing Shrinks these days? Is it really bad? Tryin to decide about the borderline stuff.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 19, 2007)

Thankfully...the dress i tried on of LIlly's was a 5x and a tiny bit big on me..so i ordered a 4x..that got here today, but of course the post man didnt leave it. I was so sad...now i have to have them redeliver or go to the post office. Grrr


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 19, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Okay, I am unpacking a huge haul -- will be sending some back, some are great. Will try to post pix, although I don' thave a good cam and all these darkish colors, even the reds, will look like blobs, but I will try!!
> 
> Everything I ordered was 5x. Some fits, some borderline, some just not cut right (one halter dress tight in the ass and the boobs). So my question:
> 
> Anybody care to comment on how HC clothing Shrinks these days? Is it really bad? Tryin to decide about the borderline stuff.



I ordered a 3x in most of the stuff I bought from them. All of them were a tad big on me, so I washed and dried them...the shrunk a whole size...fit perfectly fine on me now.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 20, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> I ordered a 3x in most of the stuff I bought from them. All of them were a tad big on me, so I washed and dried them...the shrunk a whole size...fit perfectly fine on me now.



mmmmmmm okay! that's a pretty big shrink. will keep in mind. 

((sorry to be such a questioning nudge! thanks for inFO!!))


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 17, 2007)

I just bought two Gothic Flare Mini dresses at Holyclothing and they are shooooort. A good breeze or a bend at the waist will land me in jail for 20 years. Very short even for me and I like short stuff. I'm average height of 5' 7". I will most likely wear bike shorts or capris with them. Just thought I'd spread the word, I recall someone was wondering.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-CELTIC-GO...hZ011QQcategoryZ63880QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 17, 2007)

they looked like short dresses. i planned on wearing my black capri leggings with the mini dress. Now if only it would arrive!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 17, 2007)

I have the short dresses too - and wear them with leggings or capris. No way can I wear them without something on the bottom, unless I want my ass hanging out for all to see (and sometimes - isn't that okay??) 

Btw, I washed a bunch of HC stuff in the machine (only like colors together), cold water, and ironed it dry. Didn't shrink at all.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 17, 2007)

i never had a shrinkage issue either but i dont dry most of my clothes. You should see my apartment after a couple of loads of laundry. (i dry the men's clothes since they dont worry about shrinking clothes)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok, back on the subject of the Holy Clothing halter dress. MissToodles asked somewhere if the back of the halter dress came up high enough to cover the bra and the answer is no. I tired it on yestrday and the back is very low, not nearly reaching the heights necessary to cover the band in the back.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 25, 2007)

HC clothes SHRINK. A lot. My loose swingy 5x top is now kinda...not swinging. And I didn't even use the dryer, and washed it carefully in the gentle cycle. Definitely keep that in mind when you order!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 25, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> HC clothes SHRINK. A lot. My loose swingy 5x top is now kinda...not swinging. And I didn't even use the dryer, and washed it carefully in the gentle cycle. Definitely keep that in mind when you order!!



Yes, 'tis true! My mini dresses are now long tank tops which still work, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Friday (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't remember (and I'm at work), are they 100% cotton?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2007)

Friday said:


> I can't remember (and I'm at work), are they 100% cotton?



100% Rayon. And the black ones have a strong rayon dye smell. You'll need to run it through a wash before you wear it which may cause shrinkage before you even get a chance to. Get a size bigger if you can.


----------



## Friday (Oct 2, 2007)

The red one I wore for T's wedding was pretty stinky when I got it. I handwashed it in some bubble bath and hung it to dry. It didn't shrink much. Maybe because there was no heat involved?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 2, 2007)

Friday said:


> The red one I wore for T's wedding was pretty stinky when I got it. I handwashed it in some bubble bath and hung it to dry. It didn't shrink much. Maybe because there was no heat involved?



I washed mine in the sink with a drop of Tide and tepid water and hung it to dry after. The shrinkage was minimal but it didn't lay right on me anymore. Somehow the chest area seemed tighter and raised a bit higher on my chest than before.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 2, 2007)

Strange. I've machine-washed all my holyclothing stuff in cold water with regular soap, and then hung dry. I haven't noticed much shrinkage at all. Maybe a little, but certainly not a full size.


----------

